# Videoaufnahme Tool



## Bigbutcher (24. Juli 2003)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mich ein bisschen in die Welt der Videoaufnahme reinarbeiten und wollte fragen mit welchem Tool ich das am besten bewerkstellige.
Nu zu meiner Hardwaresituation:
Ich habe eine ASUS Geforce 3 Deluxe. d.h. Video IN über S-Video. 
Ich schlate meinen Fernseher an diese Video IN schnittstelle und nehme das auf, zumindest will ich das 
Den Ton spiele ich über Line IN ein.
ich hab das mit Digital VCR schon ausprobiert aber das stürzt mir einfach zu oft ab und es gibt keine Möglichkeit eine DivX Komprimierung einzuschalten... schade.
Und nu seid ihr dran. Was gibt es für Tools mit denen ich DivX in Echtzeit aufnehmen kann?

MfG

BB

PS.:
hab da noch n kleines Problem. Ich hab auch eine Hauppauge TV Karte mit der ich auch aufnehmen kann. Bloss wenn die die File abspiele sind immer lästige knackser im Hintergrund. und das sind nicht nur ein paar. auch wenn ich ganz normal darüber TV gucke und die CPU ein bisschen arbeitet (Maus bewegen o. ä.) sind lästige Hintergrundgeräusche zu hören.
Die TV und Soundkarte haben einen eigenen IRQ und an der Karte liegts nicht, die hab ich bei nem Kumpel ausprobiert.
So nu reichts aber  Is wieder viel zu lang geworden.
Nochmals Bye und ich hoffe ihr habt Antworten auf meine Fragen


----------



## goela (24. Juli 2003)

Das von Dir verwendete Programm kenne ich leider nicht, aber ich kann Dir das Programm VirtualDub zum Aufnehmen empfehlen. Damit kannst ebenfalls direkt in DivX komprimieren und was ebenfalls wichtig ist, Ton und Bild synchron aufnehmen lassen. Kann oftmals ein Problem geben, wenn Ton (Soundkarte) und Bild (Grafikkarte) mit zwei unterschiedlicher Hardware aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Bigbutcher (24. Juli 2003)

hmm nee klappt auch nicht
da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung.
Internal program error during video handling: Access violation...


----------



## Erpel (24. Juli 2003)

Nimm WinDvr um mit der TV-Karte aufzunehemn. Ist zwar mpeg aber kann man ja im Notfall umwandeln. Das verursacht kaum Cpu Belastung.
Zu den Knacksern: versuch mal den Aufnahmepegel runterzustellen. Es kann daran liegen das einige billig-Soundkarten einen zu schwach abgeschirmten Eingangskanal haben (frag mich nicht was das heißt, das bakam ich als antwort mit dem Problem).


----------



## Bigbutcher (24. Juli 2003)

das mit den knacksern liegt nicht an der TV Karte
das liegt an was anderem. hab die ja bei einem kumpel eingebaut und da lief alles perfekt...
haben auch das gleiche kabel verwendet was in line out - line in reinkommt. 
das mit dem aufnahme pegel werd ich nochmal probieren. aber nicht mehr heute 
ich hab da zwar schon mal was eingestellt aber das hats auch nicht gebracht...
so langsam glaub ich es gibt keinen logischen grund für das knacken.
trotzdem thx


----------



## Bigbutcher (25. Juli 2003)

Aaalso folgende Situation:

Dadurch dass ich den Aufnahmepegel bei der TV Karte herabgesetzt hab is das knacken auch halbwegs weg.
Aber es sind immernoch Hintergrundgeräusche zu hören, die sich wie schon gesagt bei stärkerer CPU Auslastung verschlimmern.

Und mit Virtual Dub bzw Nandub kann ich aufnehmen, aber der komprimiert das nicht, obwohl ich unter video->compression Divx einstelle.


----------



## kasper (27. Juli 2003)

Hast du auch bei der DivX-Einstellung auch auf 1-pass eingestellt?




Ich persönlich würde huffyuv oder MJPEG zum Capturen verwenden, und anschliessend erst in DivX umwandeln.

Vorteil: weniger CPU-Last, bessere Qualität, keine Blockbildung bei schnellen Bewegungen

Nachteil: verbrauch viel Festplattenplatz


----------



## Bigbutcher (27. Juli 2003)

werd ich mal ausprobieren.
welche auflösung sollte man eingendlich am besten nehmen wenn man was vom TV aufnehmen will?


----------



## kasper (27. Juli 2003)

Was ist dein Ziel? DVD, VCD, SVCD oder DivX (z.B. 640x480)?


----------



## Bigbutcher (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *Was ist dein Ziel? DVD, VCD, SVCD oder DivX (z.B. 640x480)? *



Das Ausgabeformat is mir eigendlich egal. Es sollte nur ein klares nicht rauschendes Bild sein. Wäre auch nicht schlecht wenns komprimiert wäre. 
Will nicht für eine Minute Film 1GB belegen 
Aber ich denke mal dass ich das SVCD bzw Avi Format benutzen will.


----------



## kasper (29. Juli 2003)

Dann solltest du möglichst in voller Auflösung aufnehmen, und dann resizen. Das Bild ist dann schärfer, als wenn du es schon direkt in die gewünschte Grösse aufnimmt.



> Es sollte nur ein klares nicht rauschendes Bild sein.


Es kommt auf auf dein Fernsehsignal an. Bei Real Filmen bleibt meisten immer etwas Rauschen drin. Bei Animes bzw. Zeichentrick kann man mit Filtern das Rauschen komplett entfernen.

So nehme ich einen Anime auf:
Hauppauge WinTV PCI

Software: nur VirtualDub

Aufnahme:
    * 768x576 @ 25fps YUY2
    * Video-Compression: MJPEG 19
    * Sound-Compression: 48kHz PCM
    * Noise reduction: Enable

Filterung/Bearbeitung:
    * deinterlace (mode: blend)
    * cropping -> resize (lanczos3) -> 640x480
    * temporal smoother (3)
    * 2d cleaner optimized (0.9) (normal, thr 5, area 5x5)
    * warp sharp (depth: 32, blur 2x)

Enkodierung:
DivX 5.0.5 1-pass quality-based (2.5) 95%
(2-pass verwenden, wenn man eine bestimmte Dateigrösse haben will)
mp3 128kBit/s 48kHz



Bei Real-Filme nehme ich nur den deinterlace- und resize-Filter.


----------



## Bigbutcher (29. Juli 2003)

Thx werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------

